# Biete: Buch SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0



## sps freak (28 Januar 2008)

*SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0*

*Warum das Rad neu erfinden….*
*Die Antwort ist IEC 61131, ein internationaler Standard, der die Erfahrungen vereint, die auf dem Gebiet der SPS-Programmierung weltweit gemacht wurden. *

Buchtitel: "*SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0*"
684 Seiten, 628 Abbildungen,
Einband: Gebunden
ISBN-Nr.: 978-3-00-022043-2
Autor: Jochen Petry
Preis: € 49,95 inkl. MwSt. inkl. Versandkosten
Verlag: IBP-Ingenieurbüro Petry, Hainburg
Email: info@ibp-automation.de


als langjähriger *Systemspezialist* für *VPS und SPS* im Vertrieb sowie als Produktmanager SPS bei international bekannten Anbietern der Automatisierungstechnik kenne ich das Problem der wachsenden Komplexität der Automatisierungseinrichtungen und der damit verbundenen Software für SPSen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich beschlossen, wieder ein *SPS-Fachbuch* zu schreiben. Eine Liste der bisher von mir verfassten Bücher finden Sie hier. 
Dieses neue *Fachbuch* behandelt das Thema SPS Programmierung nach *IEC 61131-3*. Das Buch wendet sich primär an IEC 61131-3 User, d.h. es ist sehr praxisnah geschrieben. Gerade deshalb ist es äußerst interessant für den didaktischen Bereich. Die behandelten Beispiele sind auch auf die mit MULTIPROG-vergleichbaren Programmiersystemen (die der IEC 61131-Norm entsprechen) anwendbar. 

Die Beispiele sind mit der Programmiersoftware MULTIPROG von der Firma KW Software GmbH erstellt und offline mit der virtuellen SPS in MULTIPROG getestet. Ein großer Vorteil hierbei ist, dass der Dozent/Student/Auszubildende eine *Demo-Version* von MULTIPROG bei der Firma KW Software GmbH im Internet *kostenlos* runterladen kann. Hierdurch lassen sich die aufgezeigten Beispiele *selbst editieren und offline testen*. 

Das Buch ist ab Lager lieferbar.

Gruß
Jochen Petry
IBP Ingenieurbüro Petry
63512 Hainburg


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Januar 2008)

Frage am Rande: Warum ist dies zweimal unter "Suche und Biete" und einmal unter "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" eingestellt?


----------



## sps freak (28 Januar 2008)

sorry war keine Absicht das Buch 2x vorzustellen


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2008)

Ok, ich war mal so frei, das Ganze in Ordnung zu bringen  !


----------



## Kieler (13 Februar 2008)

*Jochen Petry*

Jochen Petry ?

Das kann doch nicht der gleiche sein, von dem ich vor 15 Jahren mal ein AKF Buch hatte. Oder ?? Hatte ich damals intensiv benutzt bis ich es weiter gegeben habe.

Kieler


----------



## sps freak (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo Kieler,
genau der bin ich, war bis 2004 bei AEG/Schneider Electric. Schau auf meine Homepage, da findest du nach der Leseprobe (mußt halt blättern) eine Liste von Büchern, die ich bisher geschrieben haben. Mittlerweile sind es 14 Bücher. :-D


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

laut *Amazon* ist das Buch noch nicht verfügbar. :shock:

Und hier ein link zu der sehr gut versteckten *Buchliste*.


----------



## sps freak (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo Gerhard,

vielen Dank für den Tip, darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 

Was Amazon betrifft, ist es so, dass Amazon die Daten anscheinend von dem vlb (Verzeichnis lieferbare Bücher) übernimmt. Wir haben Amazon noch keine Freigabe zum Verkauf des Buches gegeben. Die Entscheidung, ob wir über Amazon verkaufen ist letztlich noch nicht getroffen. Das Buch ist jedoch schon seit Oktober 2007 auf dem Markt und kann direkt über unsere Homepage (www.ibp-automation.de) oder über der Buchhandlung bestellt werden.

Schönen Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Markus (15 Februar 2008)

jetzt muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen: "was ist multiprog 4.0?"

wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe ist es ein programmierumgebung für steuerungen von schleicher?

http://www.schleicher-electronic.com/MULTIPROG_R.156.0.html

nützt das buch jemandem der nicht mit multiprog arbeitet?
bzw. bassiert mutliprog auf codesys oder wurde die 61131 selbst "erfunden"?

also ich höre "multiprog" zum ersten mal...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen: "was ist multiprog 4.0?"
> 
> ...
> 
> also ich höre "multiprog" zum ersten mal...



Ja ja die Siemens-Blindheit  

Multiprog ist praktisch ein Wettbewerbssystem zu CodeSys,
nicht ganz so verbreitet wie Codesys, aber in Sachen 
hardwareunabhängige SPS-Systeme nach IEC 61131-3
sicher die Nr. 2.

*Hersteller ist KW-Software* (Tochterfirma von Phoenix Contact).


----------



## sps freak (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ich kann nur unterstreichen was Gerhard geschrieben hat. MULTIPROG von KW-Software ist ebenbürdig zu CoDeSys von 3S. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Rückdarstellung von z.B. IL nach FBS oder LD bei MULTIPROG deutlich besser gelöst wurde. Hier erkennt man die logischen Strukturen ohne Hinzufügen von internen Variablen. Damit werden die so dargestellten grafischen Sprachen für den Leser transparenter. Des weiteren erscheint mir der Editor bei MULTIPROG leistungsfähiger.

Übrigens da MULTIPROG konsequent nach den Vorgaben von IEC 61131-3 entwickelt wurde, lassen sich die editierten Beispielen aus dem Buch natürlich auf eine Software, die den Anforderungen der IEC konsequent folgt, problemlos umsetzen.

.....mit Sicherheit gilt dies nicht für Siemens STEP7.  

Gruß Jochen


----------



## sps freak (16 März 2008)

*Rezensionen zum Arbeitsbuch SPS Programmierung nach IEC 611313-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0*

 
Es gibt die ersten sehr positiven Reaktionen auf das Arbeitsbuch. Angehängt an die Buchvorstellung auf Seite 1 findet Ihr eine Rezension von Dr.-Ing. A. Braune der TU Dresden.

hier eine weitere Rezension der Firma OHP Automation Systems GmbH, Rodgau:

Rezension zum Arbeitsbuch 
*„SPS Programmierung nach IEC61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0“*
Autor: Jochen Petry, 684 Seiten, ISBN 978-3-00-022043-2 


Rezension von Dipl.-Ing. Steffen Ott, Geschäftsführer de Fa. OHP Automation Systems GmbH, 63110 Rodgau- Jügesheim

„Das Fachbuch für SPS-Programmierung wurde nach dem internationalen Standard IEC61131-3 verfasst. Den überwiegenden Teil des hardwareunabhängig nutzbaren Arbeitsbuchs nehmen Programmierbeispiele ein, die einen realistischen Bezug zur Steuerungstechnik haben und mit der Programmiersoftware MULTIPROG von Fa. KW-Software GmbH erstellt wurden. 

Die Software beinhaltet eine PC- simulierte Steuerung: eine Demo-Version kann kostenlos auf der Internetseite des Herstellers herunter geladen werden. Somit lassen sich die aufgezeigten Beispiele selbst editieren und offline testen.

Das Buch ist in fünf Teile gegliedert. Im ersten Teil werden u. a. die Norm IEC61131-3 und das Programmiersystem MULTIPROG beschrieben. Teil 2 behandelt die Grundfunktionen (logische-, Zeit-, Zähl-, Vergleichs-, Arithmetik-, Numerische-,..) in den relevanten Darstellungen FBS, IL und ST. Dabei wird mit Schwerpunkt die Editierung von Standard- Funktionen und -Funktionsbausteinen beispielhaft vorgestellt. Eine immer wiederkehrende Herausforderung zeigt die Umsetzung von Standard-Schützschaltungen in SPS-Programme. 26 Beispiele, editiert in FBS und deren automatische Querübersetzung nach LD bilden den Teil 3. Im vierten Teil werden ca. 100 anwendereigene, vom Autor entwickelte Funktionen und Funktionsbausteine (DFB) vorgestellt. Diese sind bevorzugt in IL bzw. ST geschrieben. Die Programmierung von prozess- und zeitgeführten Ablaufsteuerungen und deren Umsetzung mit der Ablaufsprache AS bilden den Schwerpunkt von Teil 5.

Das Buch präsentiert sich übersichtlich und so gut aufbereitet, dass das Lesen direkt Spaß macht. Wo es um Grundlagen geht, bietet der Autor ausreichend viel, um nicht oberflächlich zu sein, aber auch ausreichend wenig, um dem Leser nicht mit zuviel Ballast den Blick auf das Wesentliche zu verstellen. Viele anwendernahe Beispiele sind anschaulich erläutert. Die praxisbezogene Orientierung zeigt sich zudem anhand zahlreicher Empfehlungen hinsichtlich Projektierung und Programmierung. 

Das Studium des Buches setzt lediglich elementare Grundkenntnisse der Automatisierungstechnik voraus. Damit ist das Buch für die Aus- und Weiterbildung, insbesondere für Projektanten und Programmierer von SPS gut geeignet. Die Fa. OHP Automation Systems GmbH, als Nutzer von MULTIPROG, setzt das Buch für ihre Kundenschulungen aber auch als Werbung für die IEC61131-3 in Verbindung mit ihren innovativen SPSen @micro, @120 und @250 erfolgreich ein. 

Alles in allem: ein SPS-Kochbuch, das der Mann an der Maschine genauso versteht wie der Produktionsleiter.“


----------



## sps freak (28 Juli 2008)

Zu unserem Buch gibt es weitere Rezensionen, die wir auf unserer Homepage veröffentlich haben.

Das Buch „*SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3 mit MULTIPROG 4.0“ *ist für € 49,95 inkl. MwSt. und Porto (D) direkt über info@ibp-automation.de oder über unserer Homepage www.ibp-automation.de zu bestellen. Die Lieferung erfolgt in Deutschland in 1-2 Arbeitstage.

Sie können das Buch jederzeit auch über den Buchhandlung, Amazon oder Christiani –Technisches Institut für Aus- und Weiterbildung bestellen.

Gruß Jochen

IBP-Ingenieurbüro Petry
www.ibp-automation.de


----------

